

So you want to write a type checker - psygnisfive
http://languagengine.co/blog/so-you-want-to-write-a-type-checker/

======
psygnisfive
A follow-up to my "So you want to learn type theory" reading list. Here I show
you how to write a simple type checker using JS.

